# Hallloween JOY !!



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I still have a hard time looking at JOY's pics without crying, but it is a lot easier to look at the ones where we are having lots of fun. While I was looking for the Dragon pics, I came across some of her other costumes and they made me smile, so I thought I would share. God, I miss that girl....


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I love those, pretty red head she was!!!


----------



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

LOL those are hilarious! I love the golden pigtails on her, they are the perfect color to match her coat!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a happy looking girl. Most pictures of dogs in costumes look sad. Joy looks like she really loved to dress up fancy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

These are really precious pictures. No matter the costume there is that big golden smile :smooch:


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Great pics. I think it's amazing that she kept all those costumes on. What a good sport.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Joy is so happy in all the pictures. Love all her costumes. Sadnes from missing her but happiness in remembering the good times.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

2golddogs said:


> These are really precious pictures. No matter the costume there is that big golden smile :smooch:


That's why her name was JOY


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She had the BEST costumes, and she always looked so happy in them


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you for making me smile!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww what a sweetheart! Thank you for making me smile, too!


----------

